# Fret Buzz... EVERYWHERE.



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 1, 2011)

I have an ESP/LTD MH-250 and I started tuning it and I turned the tuning key a little bit and my string have fret buzz everywhere =[ the only string that don't have any fret buzz is the E and A string but only up to the 10th fret... I tried looking at the truss rod but my allen wrench isn't big enough for it? do I need a bigger allen key? or could anyone tell me exactly whats wrong?

its such a beautiful guitar but such a horrible sound =[


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 1, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance of the model in particular, but does the guitar have a floating bridge? Did you try to tune down and cause the bridge to move?

Did you purchase the guitar new- possibly from a store where you could have it looked at?

My guess (without knowing any of the particulars) is that you need to add some relief to the neck by loosening the truss rod. Since (no offense) you seem a bit new to the particulars of such, perhaps you should have a tech take a look and make a recommendation.


----------



## littlephil (Mar 1, 2011)

Check the neck relief. Hold down the low E at the 1st fret and where the neck meets the body (generally about the 17-19th fret)
Look at the top of the 10th fret, and the bottom of the low E, there should be a small gap there (about 0.75mm-1mm)
If the string is sitting on the fret, you need to add a little relief by loosening the truss rod 1/8th of a turn, and re-check the relief. 

I'm not sure what size allan key the LTD uses for the truss rod though.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 1, 2011)

yes it does infact have a floating bridge. and don't feel bad I am new to it. I currently have my Ibanez sitting in guitar center (funny story about that) but I thought that I pretty much had it figured out... just lacking the right size allen wrench. thanks so much for the help though guys!


----------



## Swyse (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you know how to properly set up a floyd trem? It should sit parallel to the body surface. If it isnt, that would be where i would start. I wouldn't adjust the neck just yet unless you can see an obvious bow(it should have a slight forward bow) I would try raising the bridge before I would do anything with the neck unless the neck is obviously the problem.


----------



## Wizardstyx (Mar 2, 2011)

Start with the bridge. 
Is it sitting properly level?

Next look down the string from bridge to nut. Does the neck bow relative to the string?
Y= truss rod adjustment
N= action adjustment

Does it buzz on the first fret?
Open?

There are just so many possibilities with out seeing it, we are all stabbing in the dark.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 2, 2011)

so if my trem isn't parallel then that could be a main problem?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 2, 2011)

raising the trem slightly higher than parallel to the body did it  however when I take my block that is keeping it up out it goes back down and out of tune. but when I put it back under the trem (not even having to retune) it goes to the tuning I had it in... do I need to adjust the trem claw for this?


----------



## Swyse (Mar 2, 2011)

I would google how to set up a floyd rose and there are some neat tricks to getting the right balance.

In the pic above, 
I. is perfect 
II. is too little spring tension in the back 
III. is too much spring tension in the back. 
Good luck
Simon


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 2, 2011)

Swyse said:


> I would google how to set up a floyd rose and there are some neat tricks to getting the right balance.
> 
> In the pic above,
> I. is perfect
> ...



+1


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 2, 2011)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> raising the trem slightly higher than parallel to the body did it  however when I take my block that is keeping it up out it goes back down and out of tune. but when I put it back under the trem (not even having to retune) it goes to the tuning I had it in... do I need to adjust the trem claw for this?



yeah adjust the claw. Make VERY SMALL ADJUSTMENTS, one screw at a time. The trick to working with a floating trem is patience. An allen key helps too. 

What gauge strings?
How many springs?


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 3, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> yeah adjust the claw. Make VERY SMALL ADJUSTMENTS, one screw at a time. The trick to working with a floating trem is patience. An allen key helps too.
> 
> What gauge strings?
> How many springs?



One screw at a time? I just do small rotations (1/4 turn if it is far) to each, try to keep the claw straight. (Even string pull ftw).


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> One screw at a time? I just do small rotations (1/4 turn if it is far) to each, try to keep the claw straight. (Even string pull ftw).



Well yeah you wanna keep it relatively straight. Maybe I'm just talkin outta my ass.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEyg_sEACdE


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 4, 2011)

alright what I did was remove one spring on the claw and it worked  although the bridge stays afloat; I still get fret buzz in some places. I'm thinking I need to adjust the truss rod to raise the strings a little bit... what size allan wrench should I use for the truss rod?


----------



## jcgss77 (Mar 4, 2011)

You should not be so quick to adjust the neck. I would set that straight, and get the bridge floating properly first. The neck should only be adjusted if you have all else complete and there is still fret buzz. I am not sure from reading your last post that the bridge is parallel with the body yet. Hit that first. I only say this because you want to be careful with truss rod adjustments, as you don't know what that guitar has been through really (unless you are the original owner, of course). Also, if you haven't already, sight down your neck from the body of the guitar, and make sure there is no twisting or warping.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 4, 2011)

the bridge is completely parallel and the neck is straight


----------



## littlephil (Mar 4, 2011)

How straight is the neck? If its dead flat it will be causing a little buzz. Ideally you want just a tiny forwards bow. If hold down the low E at the 1st and 19th frets, you should see a very small (0.5 to 1mm) gap between the string and the top of the 10th fret, it shouldn't be touching the fret.


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 5, 2011)

If it's not an acoustic, I wouldn't worry about fret buzz. Unless it's to the point at which it kills sustain, I say leave it. There's gonna be a little fret buzz with comfortable action. It's not picked up and you can't hear it through the amp anyway, so what's the problem?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 5, 2011)

its bad to the point I can't do bends nor can I do pinch harmonics.


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 5, 2011)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> its bad to the point I can't do bends nor can I do pinch harmonics.



Oh. Well then there's a real problem. Have you tried raising the whole bridge/raising the action?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 5, 2011)

I've raised the bridge and yes that helped a little, I have yet to raise the action.


----------

